# No post beep and "please power down and connect the pcie power cables"



## Offdutygen (Jun 10, 2014)

Ok so I just put together all my parts for my new build.  However I do not get a beep when I plug my computer into a speaker and turn it on. I made sure the speakers worked by plugging them into my laptop. When I plug the video card into my tv via hdmi I get the message "please power down and connect the pcie power cables". I have plugged one cable in but my power supply that came with my case seems to only have one of the two pcie cables. When I plug the computer into my tv via the motherboard VGA nothing comes up at all on the screen. Also, even if the video card is not plugged in at all I still do not get the post beeping. Do I have two separate problems here? What do you guys suggest I do? My motherboard only has a 4 pin atx 12_V slot but my power supply has a 8 pin atx 12_V cable. I plugged the 8 pins that fit into the slot but still no post beeping. Please help me!


----------



## THE_EGG (Jun 10, 2014)

Please fill out your system specs, it will help out a lot. Go to your profile and fill out the stuff under the system specs tab.

Judging by what you have said it sounds like your graphics card requires two pcie power connectors these can be 6 or 8 pin each, ensure you plug the appropriate cables into the slots. Same goes for the eps connector on the mobo. I'd suggest either buying a new psu as ones that come with cases are generally not the best quality (unless you scored a case like the mini-itx ones from Silverstone that have a high quality psu). Or get the appropriate adaptors to run your hardware properly. A better PSU would be best. Nearly all PSUs these days have a good number of connectors so you won't need to use adaptors.


----------



## Offdutygen (Jun 10, 2014)

Alright I updated the specs. I'm not entirely sure if the power supply is the one I specified but I heard from someone else that is the power supply the case comes with. I understand I probably need a new power supply. However, wouldnt I hear the post beeping once I remove the video card?


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 10, 2014)

his board is quite old only requires 1 4PIN p4 power honestly your board is WAYYY undersized for your cpu I will be surprised if that cpu doesn't blow the vrm's off the board in ~3 months ( franking gigabyte and their power delivery sucks on their low end boards)
his gpu how ever requires TWO 8 pin pcie power connectors
really Odd mix of compoents here
low end budget board
garbage rosewill psu
FX8130
and a GTX 770
lolwut

better get your wallet because if I was you at minimum I would be looking at a better motherboard and psu
board: ~60.00 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138372
psu: ~90.00 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151118
not cheap but its what happens when you cut corners to being with if the stuff is new RMA the board for refund psu you are sorta stuck with if it came with the case(tho thats not always the case if they have a SKU without the including psu might be-able to get the cost of that back
and yes the message is because you don't have the power connections for the gpu


----------



## Offdutygen (Jun 10, 2014)

So you think that is why I am not getting post beeps from my motherboard?


----------



## 95Viper (Jun 10, 2014)

Offdutygen said:


> I do not get a beep when I plug my computer into a speaker and turn it on. I made sure the speakers worked by plugging them into my laptop.



It sounds like you need to connect a speaker to the audio header, if you want to hear the error codes or ok beep at start up.

Are you connecting the speaker as shown here:


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 10, 2014)

Offdutygen said:


> So you think that is why I am not getting post beeps from my motherboard?


the gpu won't work correctly without the power connectors the message you are seeing is not from the motherboard but from the gpu its self its a safety to prevent damage
the message you see is part of the GPU's self check it has nothing todo with the motherboard of post codes if you pull the gpu you should be-able to use the onboard video in the mean time


----------



## Offdutygen (Jun 10, 2014)

Oh, nope I have it connected to the plug in the back of the case.


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 10, 2014)

Offdutygen said:


> Oh, nope I have it connected to the plug in the back of the case.


doesn't matter if the gpu is present and it doesn't have power it will still spit the message if you aren't getting any video from the onboard you probly need to clear the cmos after pulling the card out or whatever adapter you are using doesn't work on that on-board they can be kind of picky if you are using a VGA > dvi or VGA > hdmi or if your tv doesn't support baseVGA mode(800x600)
you need to physically remove the card if you want the on-board video to function unless otherwise set in the bios
as far as no post no video the only problem I see is lack of a proper power supply board isn't up to par but it will get you by for now ...


----------



## Offdutygen (Jun 10, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> doesn't matter if the gpu is present and it doesn't have power it will still spit the message if you aren't getting any video from the onboard you probly need to clear the cmos after pulling the card out or whatever adapter you are using doesn't work on that on-board they can be kind of picky
> you need to physically remove the card if you want the on-board video to function unless otherwise set in the bios


Sorry that was a reply to the speaker guy about not getting post beeps. Anyway, so if I reset the cmos I should be able to plug into my monitor and everything should be fine?


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 10, 2014)

Offdutygen said:


> Sorry that was a reply to the speaker guy about not getting post beeps. Anyway, so if I reset the cmos I should be able to plug into my monitor and everything should be fine?


you need to remove the card from the system its not gonna work untill you get a new power supply anyway ....
once you remove the card and clear the CMOS it should post using the onboard
you still need to buy a better power supply and possibly a motherboard if you want the full power of that 8320 the problem with your board is that even tho it says it supports the 8320 it only does JUST barely and you may encounter throttling problems or the cpu refusing to run at full turbo speeds due to lack of power or worse the regulators on the board could grenade and take the cpu with it


----------



## Offdutygen (Jun 10, 2014)

Wow alright then sounds like ill be returning the board and getting a new psu. Thanks bunches OneMoar! I'll let you know my results once I get the new parts!


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 10, 2014)

Offdutygen said:


> Wow alright then sounds like ill be returning the board and getting a new psu. Thanks bunches OneMoar! I'll let you know my results once I get the new parts!


the odds of board failing are small but iv killed enough 4+1 and 4+2 phase gigabyte 760/780 boards to know where there limits are if you run 125W cpus in them at full load for long enough they smoke or the cpu doesn't run at full turbo speeds I recall someone else on here set a GA 780LM S2H on fire ... turn the whole vrm section a crispy black
gigabytes mid to high end boards are great ... but combine there low end stuff with a high end cpu and it doesn't end well t he 8320 is a notorious power hog


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 10, 2014)

ahh ah heres a screen shot I made shortly before I burned up a 78LM
http://f.cl.ly/items/2Y3l271S0h21252g243U/Image 2012-09-05 at 7.28.30 PM.png
 81C running a 65W Althlon II I put the phenom II in and the board pop'd


----------



## 95Viper (Jun 10, 2014)

Plus, that board has only a 3+1 VRM power phase and only supports 95W max CPUs.

You might wanna tell the members your budget; because, they do put together some good systems.


----------



## Offdutygen (Jun 10, 2014)

Welp! A fiery motherboard sounds pretty bad. I'm more than convinced! lol.


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 10, 2014)

Offdutygen said:


> Welp! A fiery motherboard sounds pretty bad. I'm more than convinced! lol.


it was only on fire for like 10 seconds the fire went out shortly after the system shutdown
spend a little bit of money get a decent 970 or 990FX board and then you won't need to be worried about it


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 10, 2014)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128514 ~130
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128509 ~160
budget choice: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138372&cm_re=970-_-13-138-372-_-Product 60.00
psu:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...118&cm_re=seasonic_650-_-17-151-118-_-Product 90.00
budget choice: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438014 60.00
really the budget combo should do nicely at the expense of a little bit a upgradablity(no sli)


----------



## Offdutygen (Jun 10, 2014)

Thanks a ton OneMoar!


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 10, 2014)

heres a asrock
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157281
honestly the asrock is probly the best out of the 4 without going over board the biostar is certainly better then what you have but they changed the hardware around with the V5 so its not as good as the original sub 60.00 AM3 boards are slim pickins that UD3 is nice tho ..
take the newegg reviews with a grain of salt most of the people their could't screw in a lightbulb without shorting it out
pretty much any of the sub 125.00 boards are gonna be 4+1 or 4+2 phase vrm witch basically means no overclocking
thats enough for tonight its 12Am here off to zz I go


----------



## Mussels (Jun 10, 2014)

so im just checking - but everyones focused on the 4/8 pin on the mobo (the 12V AUX) when the error message is about hte PCI-E power to his graphics card?


why are we checking the mobo end of things?


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jun 10, 2014)

Mussels said:


> so im just checking - but everyones focused on the 4/8 pin on the mobo (the 12V AUX) when the error message is about hte PCI-E power to his graphics card?
> 
> 
> why are we checking the mobo end of things?


Exactly, thats the problem.


----------



## THE_EGG (Jun 10, 2014)

Mussels said:


> so im just checking - but everyones focused on the 4/8 pin on the mobo (the 12V AUX) when the error message is about hte PCI-E power to his graphics card?
> why are we checking the mobo end of things?





Sir B. Fannybottom said:


> Exactly, thats the problem.



OP stated they only plugged one of the cables into the graphics card when it requires two. "When I plug the video card into my tv via hdmi I get the message "please power down and connect the pcie power cables". I have plugged one cable in but my power supply that came with my case seems to only have one of the two pcie cables."  Also in my post I said about perhaps buying a new PSU that has sufficient connectors or using adaptors could be a viable temporary fix - I never like having to use adaptors, I feel dirty when I do (especially the molex to 6pin PCIe ones) .


----------



## Mussels (Jun 10, 2014)

well yeah, he needs both power cables connected. then i saw a lot of unrelated comments that made little sense. was just trying to see if i'd missed something, or this had gone wildly off topic - those adaptors are perfectly safe, they only cause problems on shitty multi rail PSU's


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 10, 2014)

Mussels said:


> well yeah, he needs both power cables connected. then i saw a lot of unrelated comments that made little sense. was just trying to see if i'd missed something, or this had gone wildly off topic - those adapters are perfectly safe, they only cause problems on shitty multi rail PSU's


his psu only has single six pin and the card didn't come with a molex > pcie 8 pin (those you do wanna avoid the 6 pin adapters are ok so long as the psu isn't junk) I would't try  it on a crappy 500W rosewill/raidmax
his board how ever is not up to par for a 8320 its a 3+1 95W TDP


----------



## Shambles1980 (Jun 10, 2014)

his cpu probably would work just clock down horribly, most gigabite boards protect vrm by throttling down the cpu to safe power draw depending on the vrm temps.. msi however (whoomph flames!)

as for the beeps as mentioned you need a case speaker connected to the front pannel. they are small round things usually with 2 wires sticking out of them.
thats not the same thing as the pc speakers you listen to music or play games with. all it does is bleep.
although i do have a pc here that plays full sound through the case speaker can be useful at times.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 10, 2014)

Offdutygen said:


> So you think that is why I am not getting post beeps from my motherboard?


Cards do exactly as you see if there's inadequate power.  POST (Power On Self Test) is the motherboard checking internal components, CPU, and memory for basic functionality.  The graphics card is initialized after POST so there are no beeps.  BIOS manufacturers assumed (correctly) that the GPU can display its own, detailed error messages directly to the user.  This is what you are seeing and it is explicitly telling you exactly what is wrong (inadequate power).  Drop in a decent PSU (that SeaSonic linked to a while ago looked good) and you should be good to go.




OneMoar said:


> his psu only has 6 six pin  and the card didn't come with a molex > pcie 8 pin (those you do wanna avoid the 6 pin adapters are ok so long as the psu isn't junk) I would't try  it on a crappy 500W rosewill


Nor would I.  The 8-pin PCIE connectors could safely handle 300W each.  Even if you assume it would only be loaded to 80% of that theoretical maximum, you're looking at 480w just for that graphics card.  650w is the minimum I would be comfortable with--and no cheap 650w either.

Power supplies are most efficient at 50% load.


----------



## GhostRyder (Jun 10, 2014)

Im confused as well as the problem seems to just be that the system is not hooked up enough on the GTX 770 from the PSU due to a lack of cables.  Solution to that could be an adapter or buying a different PSU (Preferably a decent 500Watt that has 2 8pin PCI-E connectors) would fix the problems...

You could try something from Corsair, Seasonic, or Thermaltake around the 500Watt range should suffice (Recommend for long last-ability a 600Watt) for your build (Depending on add on's, overclocking, etc) and give you enough connectors (look for a bronze rated or better).  That Raidmax you have listed in your specs has only enough PCI-E's for a small GPU, which since you do not have the other hooked in it gives the mentioned error message.


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 10, 2014)

as I already said in my one of my posts the problem with the video card is lack of power connectors

the comment me and others made on the board stands tho if he attempts to run that 8320 on that board then its either not gonna gonna run a full speed or the board is gonna give out
TWO "PROBLEMS" ONE THREAD
what about that is hard to comprehend
yes he could make it work with just a new psu but if you are gonna fix the problem fix it once fix it right and then he won't need to deal with the possibility of something else breaking
molex adapters are BAD their is a REASON that PCIe cards have there OWN power connectors

vendors have been milking that poor 760G/880G chip-set in matx for years when AM3+ came out instead of fixing the power delivery to keep up with FX chips they simply slapped a BLACK am3+ socket on their and called it a day I can quite litterally name at least 4 boards from gigabyte that are identical to the op's - bios difference and socket or the ones with slightly better audio and usb 3 they are all based on the same basic layout as gigabytes first budget 760MATX board thE GA-78LM S2 
the Op already said he was gonna replace the motherboard and cpu no further comment is necessary until he posts back


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 11, 2014)

At first I thought no but then I researched it.  FX-8320 is a 125w processor.  The highest wattage Gigabyte lists is 95w.  I worked with 78LMT-S3's bigger brother, the 78LMT-USB3 and Gigabyte explicitly mentions your processor as well as many other 125w processors.  I don't think this is a coincidence--the 78LMT-S3 isn't prepared to handle >95w processors.

It's probably working fine now but I highly suspect that motherboard isn't going to last as long as it should.


----------



## Jacques (Sep 16, 2014)

Hi its my first time posting on a forum. Im having problems with my pc not displaying when my pcie power is plugged into my graphic card. 

Specs
H67MA-E35 B3
I3 2120
HD 7850 2gb oc gigabyte
4gig ddr3 
550watt psu glacial power.

i just upgraded the cpu and boom no more display. Got a new board and same problem, tried another card without pcie power and it worked.


----------

